# Best Goat Wormer?



## glidergurl03 (Feb 28, 2005)

What are some good goat wormers? I need some suggestions  And dosages, if possible


----------



## Idahoe (Feb 4, 2006)

Goats get different kinds of worms, which need specific worming meds. The best thing to do is give a sample to a vet for ID, and then you'll know what the best wormer for that problem is. Just telling you to expect no single answer to this question!

Also, worm types proliferate more in certain climates. Some folks actually get a sample themselves, look at the worms and ID them from books, THEN know the best worming med to give. Some know their herds/environment well enough they routinely worm with X med in the fall, or every six weeks, or whenever there is a big rainy spell. 

Best to have a fecal sample done at the vets (if one has them, they all should be treated) and talk to goat owners in the area and see what they do.

I have had goats for 3 weeks and spout a lot of book knowlege, haven't wormed my girls yet, but will before their bred in the fall. I googled "goat worming" and searched this forum and found it was no simple question, "which is the best wormer".

Do you think you're goat(s) have worms?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

There is no "best" There are just different ones. This page may help:http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/antheltable205.html


----------



## maryanne (Jul 20, 2005)

I like valbazen alot.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Valbazen works for me, it's a broad spectrum wormer that kills lungworm to tapeworm and all parasites in between. I give one milileter per ten pounds of body weight and for as far as I can tell my herd is happy and healthy. I worm three times a year during the summer months only (June, July, August). Keep in mind that the frequency of worming really depends on the size of your pastures, how many pastures, and the cleanliness of their common areas. Also do they co-mingle with other farm type animals all this should help you decide on the type of product you choose to use. I just started using DE (Diamatous Earth) to try to combat worms and other barnyard pests...good luck with your worming program....Tennessee John


----------



## TexCountryWoman (Jun 22, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> There is no "best" There are just different ones. This page may help:http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/antheltable205.html



That is a nice link,,,,thanks.

I am using Cydectin now and having REALLY good results..I use it orally at the rate of 1cc/25 lbs...I usually draw up a little more in case there is smearing around the mouth or any spitting, LOL, so they get a bit more....which is no problem. There is no milk withholding, which is great. I also use valbezan.


----------



## Raftercat5 (Apr 14, 2005)

Does anyone know if Valbazen requires milk withholding? The bottle didn't say, so just to be safe, we didn't use the milk for 5 days. (our dogs and chickens were really happy to get it all!)
- Kathy


----------

